# VIP 722 Receiver HDMI Problem- TV shows NO signal



## pcraine (Oct 6, 2013)

Last week, I suddenly had a problem with my DIsh VIP 722..it had powered down..and I had difficulty getting it to power back up. When it did finally power back up...my Sanyo DP50740 Plasma TV showed "No Signal" from the receiver. Everything had been working fine previously.
I checked the other HDMI ports, and the DRV player and the Roku were showing up on their respective ports. I then traded the Dish receiver to a different port. Still no signal...yet the device moved to it's old port had a signal.

I then traded cables...and still had no signal.

The receiver eventually powered down..so then I called Dish, and they sent out a replacement receiver..and a Tech installed it yesterday...and I still have no signal on the receiver...yet the ports all appear to be working properly.

The TV is still under warranty..but am clueless on how to explain the problem...this really makes no sense.

The component outputs are working...which is the temporary step I've take to be able to watch tv.

Can anyone tell me what's going on??


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

For me the next troubleshooting move I would make would be to connect the HDMI output from the 722 to another TV that has an HDMI input. I have several, two as PC monitors so it would be easy to move one of them close enough to do it.

If you don't have that option, I would see if I could borrow one from a friend or relative for testing.

Third option would be to buy one to try from a place that has an easy return policy if you don't like the product.

The handshake between receiver and TV via HDMI is squirally at best. Some people have to turn on the TV first before turning on the receiver,,,,,,,,,,,or is it the other way around, can't remember for sure.

You might want to go green and buy an LCD/LED TV to replace the heat generating one you have. (That would be the excuse to the wife if she was miffed at me spending the money.) ((That wouldn't be my problem as she spends more money on shoes and bras than I do on electronics.))

Sorry I have on other ideas yet.....still thinking!


----------



## pcraine (Oct 6, 2013)

Grandude said:


> For me the next troubleshooting move I would make would be to connect the HDMI output from the 722 to another TV that has an HDMI input. I have several, two as PC monitors so it would be easy to move one of them close enough to do it.
> 
> If you don't have that option, I would see if I could borrow one from a friend or relative for testing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response...I have another LCD unit that has a volume control problem...that I haven't looked into getting repaired...but it would work for a quick test.
Yes..Plasma's are not green...BUT...their picture quality outshines an LCD/LED...realized that when I bought the Plasma to replace the LCD unit.
Thanks...and overall...this is a pretty bizarre problem.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

pcraine,
I wanted to check with you to see if the issue is still persisting. If so, please PM me with the phone number on the account to better assist you.
Thanks


----------

